# Heat Mat -which side up?



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

Which do I put facing up with a heat mat, is it the copper strip facing upwards or is it underneath?.

Another Q - does the heat mat go outside the viv or inside ? can it go underneath vinyl stick on tiles or can I put it on top of vinyl tiles and slate ones on top?


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

Welsh dragon said:


> Which do I put facing up with a heat mat, is it the copper strip facing upwards or is it underneath?.
> 
> Another Q - does the heat mat go outside the viv or inside ? can it go underneath vinyl stick on tiles or can I put it on top of vinyl tiles and slate ones on top?


copper strip facing upwards and with wooden vivs the heatmat goes inside with the tiles/slate ontop and then the stat and thermostat probes ontop of the tiles/slate


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

Great thanks .


----------

